# Roof Rack???



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Toyota Tacoma 1998 ext cab, no cap, no will there will be one, Ive found them on the net, but how do they attach??


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

If you buy the cap you tell the rack people what type cap ya have and they will send you the mounting stuff. Or you can be cheap like me and hit the junkyard and buy a luggage rack off a 79 station wagon,mount that and then get the mounting gear from th rack people...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

probably wont get the cap, but thanks for the reply Clay


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

check out circo's website, they have mounting clips, and hinges to mout a roof rack onto almost anything.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

circo?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

TreednNC said:


> probably wont get the cap, but thanks for the reply Clay


Sorry misread your post, thought ya was getting a cap.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

nope....Id love to, but cant justify it.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*roof rack*

Yakima sells them. Go to a Yakima dealer. Get the mounts, clips, bars, snow board racks,wind fairing and locks. Very sweet but not cheap.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Justin -- try rackattack


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

mucho gracias rat and mama


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

Yakima Q-Towers will mount to the top of your cab, with correct clips. You would have to spread them as far apart as possible, and point your rods backwards, but it would work, ok. 

Dry Dock, I think it the name, would be the best solution for you, I think. A bar on the roof, and a bar in the bed. 

Fishhook


----------

